# Engine harness question



## raven08r6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a 67 but it has a 69' 400 in it. I need to replace the engine harness since the prev owner decided that 3 colors of wire for every wire in the car was a better idea then factory making a diagram painful to look at. My question is how do I determine which variation of the engine harness I need? 

I am good with electrical, some motor, but this is my first rebuild/restore. 

BTW you really do not want to know how the dash harness looks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There are only three possibilities for the main engine harness: internal voltage regulator and ram air, internal voltage regulator without ram air, and external voltage regulator. I can tell you from experience that the differences between them are minute. I adapted my external regulator harness to work with a CS130 (internal regulator) alternator and it was easy-peasy. All it took was an additional jumper on the alternator and a jumper on the voltage regulator connector - I didn't have to cut or modify the engine harness at all. The front end lighting harness is the "other" big harness in the engine compartment on the other side of the firewall connector. If the car has a/c, the engine compartment leg of that harness is separate and get's its power feed via an inline fuse holder coming off the back side of the alternator, running over to the compressor and to the fan blower motor high speed. If the car has a tach, then there's a single separate tan wire off the coil that goes directly to the tach terminal. (All the preceding is applicable to model year 1969.)

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I replaced the engine harness in my '67 3-4 years back using an AMES harness. My car is a standard base YS 400. (with the common external voltage reg and plain log manifolds). Piece of cake. All of the connections and colors are correct. Plug it in and go.


----------



## raven08r6 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the answers:

after a little more investigating. 

The alternator has one wire going to it - and a loop/jumper
the wiring from the distributor cap - bypasses the chopped harness - and runs under the dash.

good thing is there is no A/C.

Still pulling off all the tape the prev owner used


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the car has been converted from using an external voltage regulator to using an alternator with an internal regulator. Is the external regulator still present? Connector? Any jumpers there as well?

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You might want to contact M&H wire harness and tell them you situation. They can build you a custom harness that will fit your needs of a 67 with a 69 engine.


----------

